# Mails von verschiedenen Domains verschicken



## 1989moni1989 (9. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Domains die auf meinen Server zeigen.
Wenn man eine Mail an paul@domain1.at schickt wird diese auch korrekt an den User 'paul' geleitet und in seinem Postfach angezeigt.
Wenn man eine Mail an moni@domain2.at schickt, dann funktioniert das auch und der User 'moni' bekommt die Mail ins Postfach.
Wenn ich jetzt aber Mails von einem der beiden Benutzer aus Squirrelmail versende, dann nimmt er immer paul@domain1.at oder moni@domain1.at. domain2.at nimmt er nie.
Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass alle mails von 'moni' von der domain domain2 verschickt werden?
Mails an paul@domain2.at kommen leider auch an, genau wie mails an moni@domain1.at. Das sollte ja so auch nicht sein.
Ich verwende Debian und Postfix.
Meine /etc/postfix/virtual/addresses sieht so aus:

```
domain1.at                   DOMAIN
paul@domain1.at             paul

domain2.at        DOMAIN
moni@domain2.at    moni
```

die main.cf so:

```
myhostname = mail.domain1.at
mydomain = domain1.at
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain
mydestination = $myhostname, /etc/postfix/virtual/addresses
virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual/addresses
```

Wenn ich eine Mail an paul@domain2.at schicke schreibt er:

```
to=<paul@domain1.at>, orig_to=<paul@domain2.at>, relay=local, delay=0.48, delays=0.45/0/0/0.04, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
```
Lg
Monika


----------

